# Topsy Turvy



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of these? I'm thinking about getting a couple of them just for the novelty of it. Are they worth the effort? Or, are they just junk?
.
.
.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I have had good luck growing tomatoes upside down. I made my own containers using 5 gal buckets. I plant bush type cherry tomato out the bottom and a basil plant in the top.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I got 4 going this year, 2 with tomatoes and 2 with peppers. I will post some pic. soon.






FishBone


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I also use a 5 Gallon Bucket,I drilled a drain hole in the bottom and 4 holes thru the side I am going to plant Marigolds in the top.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Very cool! What size hole do you make in the bottom of the bucket to put the tomato plant in? Just a couple inches in diameter? or more?

I'm dyin' to try this.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

A 1/2" hole should be big enough,but dont just plant in the bottom, try the sides also. Be sure to use potting soil or a good mixture of well draining soil.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

SD, I cut out the inside of the ring at the center of the bucket bottom, probably about 1 1/2 - 2" dia. I grew 1 tomato plant out the bottom and 1 or 2 basil plants in the top. I started them with pretty small plants.


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

What size tomatoes do you all use? Mostly cherry or full size? I want to do some and just trying to figure out which kind? What kind of peppers do the best? thanks.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Bought one this year and put a yellow pear tomato in it and it is doing great. When it starts to produce I will post a pic.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

the bigest problem with upside down tomatos is the water that drips down and gets on the folige. this can caulse fungal disese. if your makeing your own try planting out of the side of the container to prevent the water on the folige


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Has anyone tried growing tomatillos upside down? I was thinking of giving it a try.


----------

